# If you're a nonsmoker, would you date a smoker?



## littlesongbird (Jan 20, 2008)

*---*

---


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

No, I would not.


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm sorry but I most certainly would not date a smoker. Besides the fact that i'm asthmatic, I really don't want a partner that would not only be killing himself, but taking life off me and any children we had together.

There's also the whole issue of bad breath, yellow teeth, the horrible stench of smoke, the cost of the cigarettes themselves (they would drain the finances), the house, me, him and children smelling of smoke. I won't go near a smoker, let alone date one.

I'm sorry if I come off a little harsh, but I have very strong views when it comes to smokers and smoking.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

Yes, I would. Smoking is unhealthy, sure, but so is all that **** many of you shovel down your throats daily.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I probably would if we clicked pretty well.


----------



## golden (Feb 17, 2009)

Sure I would, if that is their major downfall then I can definitely see past that


----------



## Speratus (Jan 24, 2009)

I could, but it would be on the condition that she starts trying to quit and does within 2 months. I know that's kinda hard to ask, and as much as I think it would be great to look beyond something like that, I actually am hypersensitive to cigarette smoke and couldn't pull it of for a prolonged period of time.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

And the comments here are indicative of why I always smoke alone and lie about my cigarette habit.

BTW - Not all smokers have yellow teeth and bad breath and reek of smoke. You're thinking of pack a day smokers. Casual ones look just like non-smokers, really.

Would I date a smoker? Sure.


----------



## Bredwh (Jan 24, 2009)

I put no because the only way I would is if they were quitting or would quit for me as soon as possible.


Or if they were really hot.


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

I would, but I'd have to shove mints into his mouth every few minutes.


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

I did. Never again.


----------



## falling (Jan 18, 2009)

I just quit so that is a tough call. My fear would be that I would be tempted to join them. I have friends who smoke and it is a challenge to be around them without wanting to smoke. It's my smoking downfall. I don't want to smoke, so I think maybe the answer would be no.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Yeah I would. I don't smoke but it doesn't bother me in the slightest.


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

I never would.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

no


----------



## KXracer (Sep 24, 2008)

Dreamcatcher said:


> I did. Never again.


Can you elaborate on what happened?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Well, I'd be open to it. As shyvr said, if we clicked really well... 

Thing is, I can't be around second-hand smoke. If she smoked in the car or her house, or had to go to the "smoking section" in public places.. that would present a problem. I wouldn't see it working unless she was a light smoker.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Not unless I considered them to be very special.


----------



## Coward (Jul 19, 2008)

I would. But only because I'm so incredibly desperate and lonely 
I'll literally take anything. Shoot heroin? Eat dogpoo? I don't care!

If I wasn't desperate though, I wouldn't date a smoker. They'd annoy the hell out of me.

I mean... In 2009, what sort of person actually STILL smokes? 
It's not fashionable anymore. It's harmful to your health. You're herded into "designated smoking areas" like you're a leper.

Back when smoking was healthy, glamorous and sexy:

















Smoking today:































But as I say, I'll take anything.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Cerberus said:


> Yes, I would. Smoking is unhealthy, sure, but so is all that **** many of you shovel down your throats daily.


Exactly.

I love how people assume all smokers are these rude 3 pack a day blowing it in your face, horrible people with yellow teeth and bad breath. That is hilarious.

Its fine if you dont want to be around smoke, your prerogative, but not all smokers are horrible people.

I wouldnt discount a potential partner because they smoke. As long as someone isnt rude about it, I wouldnt see the problem. Sure its better to quit but there are six million other potentially hazardous things people do.

Of course I smoke socially so I am sure that makes me a horrible monster of a person. Where is that SA people are nicer and more empathetic thread??? :lol :rofl Kidding...kidding....


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Coward said:


> I would. But only because I'm so incredibly desperate and lonely
> I'll literally take anything. Shoot heroin? Eat dogpoo? I don't care!
> 
> If I wasn't desperate though, I wouldn't date a smoker. They'd annoy the hell out of me.


Are you serious? :fall


----------



## Kwtrader (Oct 10, 2007)

no.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Of course. I am almost pressed to insist upon it (Pick up a _Newport_ or hit the door, brother), just because I find so many nonsmokers to be obnoxious. I don't want to smoke, but I'm fully willing to fraternize out of spite.


----------



## Coward (Jul 19, 2008)

You can't really compare eating to smoking though, Cerberus... They're kinda different. 

For starters, people need food to live. Ok, some foods are healthier than others, but they provide the body with energy/nutrience of sorts. What exactly does smoke provide the body with? lol

Another crucial difference between eating and smoking is that when you're eating a giant greasy cheeseburger, the people around you aren't forced to eat the same thing. 


This is a fun and interesting topic I think.
Looking forward to more thoughts on it!


P.S. Yes Penny. That's how bad things have become.


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

nope...definitely couldnt

I grew up with my mom always smoking around me and a bunch of my aunts smoke as well...my step-dad also smokes...it is very annoying always being around that crap which is nice that im up at school because now i dont have to worry about walking into a cloud of smoke when i come to my apartment

Ive always said that i will never date or marry someone who smokes


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

no. i hate the smell. gets in the hair, mouth and panties. its such a turn off


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Coward said:


> For starters, people need food to live. Ok, some foods are healthier than others, but they provide the body with energy/nutrience of sorts. What exactly does smoke provide the body with? lol


It provides mood enhancement, exactly the same as "junk food" does, as well as alcohol and a plethora of other addictions. They're instant stress-killers and once your body realizes these quick fixes, it starts producing cravings for things it wouldn't naturally need. Much of us have everything we need to be physically healthy (food, water, shelter), it's our mental health that the body needs to work to remain stable in this day and age.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Never. My whole family smokes but I absolutely detest it.


----------



## Faded Lines (Sep 22, 2006)

Nope, stuff smells like crap. I don't want to be kissing rotting teeth and smell like cigs after I am with you.


----------



## mistermet (Jan 26, 2008)

i really dislike smoking and people who smoke in general...not to sound like a jerk, but it's such a stupid, disgusting and nonsensical habit. you are basically paying money to slowly kill yourself and for what? what logical reason is there to smoke other than that it supposedly "looks cool"? i don't know...maybe i dont get it. but anyway, getting to my point, i have to say that while part of me says no right now, i honestly don't know because i haven't met the person yet. quite honestly, if i met the perfect woman and we were both interested in each other, i don't think i'd say no just because she smoked. but like i said, it all depends on what her personality and other things like that are like.


----------



## mjatte (Feb 10, 2007)

smoking is a turn on for me...Personally, I don't smoke a lot, less than a pack a month, but I would love to date a smoker...its something we could do together, when we smoke together it would bring us together some..I'll be honest, I've always found the smell very plesant.., years before I ever started smoking even...however, my girlfriend doesn't smoke, and I would never smoke around her at all...


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I think it also depends on what they're smoking, hehe.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

I voted "No"


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

bezoomny said:


> And the comments here are indicative of why I always smoke alone and lie about my cigarette habit.
> 
> *BTW - Not all smokers have yellow teeth and bad breath and reek of smoke. You're thinking of pack a day smokers. Casual ones look just like non-smokers, really.*
> 
> Would I date a smoker? Sure.


Seriously. I work with a bunch and you would never know the difference.

I voted "no", but I think I could make arrangements if they person didn't rely on cigs to breathe. I mean, I'm not going to totally exclude them from my options if they light up every once in a while.


----------



## its_Rob (Oct 20, 2008)

No, I hate cigarretes. I can barely stand being in my dad's truck when he smokes.


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

I say no, because I probably wouldn't. I've just seen too many bad things happen to people who smoke. My sister and her boyfriend smoke, she also smoked during her first pregnancy, so their oldest son has breathing problems now and my sister also has breathing problems and she's fat so, not very healthy there. My uncle has to have an oxygen machine after forty years of smoking. My other uncle developed lung cancer and died.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm asthmatic so it wouldn't really workout, we would both be coughing all the time struggling to breathe, it doesn't seem like a pretty picture to me. A casual pot smoker wouldn't bother me though


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

of course. it's not something that would hold me back.

i do hate how they taste and hope i never start as well but i sure as hell wouldn't judge them based on that. i have my own other unhealthy habits anyway, it would be hypocritical of me to reject them solely based on their choice to smoke cigarettes.

and i admit - sometimes i think the act of smoking looks really really attractive..


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

See I have no problem with someone saying they dont want to date a smoker, or that they dont like the smell of cigs. That is fine. A preference, we all have them.

Its the people that saddle up their high horse of morals and say they dont like SMOKERS, that somehow you can judge a person based on this. That somehow nonsmokers are better people. Its funny because these same people are using chemical drugs, alcohol or stuffing big macs down their throat. 

Its one thing not to like cigs, another to proclaim that smokers are horrible people that arent as good as the nonsmokers. 

Typical smoking thread. At least no one has wished me dead as in previous threads (yet).


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Coward said:


> You can't really compare eating to smoking though, Cerberus... They're kinda different.


I just want to say, although this is clearly directed at Cerberus, that obesity is quickly becoming a top killer. So its very relevant.



> P.S. Yes Penny. That's how bad things have become.


I think you misunderstood me. Its your negative attitude towards smokers, as if smokers are beneath you, that troubles me.

But that is your opinion and you are entitled to it. I dont have any ill will against you about it. :hs This isnt the first time I have heard such negativity towards smokers, one of these type of threads pops up sooner or later.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

I made out with a girl (now my friend's girlfriend) that smoked. It was hard to enjoy not only because I'm not used to making out, but because her mouth tasted like sour milk. Cigarette smoking definitely does not make your mouth a better place to hang out.

May I add.. once you have to deal with really cool people dying from smoking, who were surrounded by their friends and family, your opinion changes a bit. Two people that I have worked for have either died or suffered serious complications from smoking. The one that didn't die will be on a breathing machine for the rest of her life, probably. I'm not a dick about people that smoke. I just don't want my friends and family to end up sick and dead before 60. I want to grow old with the people I care about, so I rail on them for their smoking habit. I think the same should go for people and my drinking habit, but everybody seems to be pretty down with alcoholism. Booze and smokes till death! Don't smoke weed, though! That's illegal!


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Penny said:


> See I have no problem with someone saying they dont want to date a smoker, or that they dont like the smell of cigs. That is fine. A preference, we all have them.
> 
> Its the people that saddle up their high horse of morals and say they dont like SMOKERS, that somehow you can judge a person based on this. That somehow nonsmokers are better people. Its funny because these same people are using chemical drugs, alcohol or stuffing big macs down their throat.
> 
> ...


yeah seriously. it's a bit ridiculous how some people act towards them.
i'm not trying to say that SAers are more judgmental at all - but it might be because we are not as social as most we wouldn't meet enough of a variety of smokers to know that they are not worse human beings than non-smokers.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

BeNice said:


> I made out with a girl (now my friend's girlfriend) that smoked. It was hard to enjoy not only because I'm not used to making out, but because her mouth tasted like sour milk. Cigarette smoking definitely does not make your mouth a better place to hang out.
> 
> May I add.. once you have to deal with really cool people dying from smoking, who were surrounded by their friends and family, your opinion changes a bit. Two people that I have worked for have either died or suffered serious complications from smoking. The one that didn't die will be on a breathing machine for the rest of her life, probably. I'm not a dick about people that smoke. I just don't want my friends and family to end up sick and dead before 60. I want to grow old with the people I care about, so I rail on them for their smoking habit. I think the same should go for people and my drinking habit, but everybody seems to be pretty down with alcoholism. Booze and smokes till death! Don't smoke weed, though! That's illegal!


Chuck YOU ARE A SMOKER!! You smoke weed. That IS smoking!!! :lol :b


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

^some people tend to have the same kinds of prejudice against pot smokers as well. also pretty ridiculous. it's why i sometimes keep it to myself with a lot of people and often when i do tell someone i smoke marijuana in moderation they seem surprised since i don't seem like a typical stoner. that doesn't bother me that they are surprised, it's just when i know someone looks down on me for it.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Penny said:


> Chuck YOU ARE A SMOKER!! You smoke weed. That IS smoking!!! :lol :b


No, I barely ever smoke weed at all. I'm not smoking pot at all now, really, because I'm concerned for my heart.


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

Speaking as a former nonsmoker - I have never had a problem dating smokers. The smell has never bothered me that much, and chicks who smoke are usually cooler.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

nothing to fear said:


> it's why i sometimes keep it to myself with a lot of people and often when i do tell someone i smoke marijuana in moderation they seem surprised since i don't seem like a typical stoner. that doesn't bother me that they are surprised, it's just when i know someone looks down on me for it.


I don't even tell most people I drink, unless of course I'm at a bar with them or something alone those lines.

People are morons. They will have no problem with drinking and smoking but if someone wants to smoke weed on the weekends they are a druggie. Those people will burn in my imaginary Hell, though, so it all works out.

On a side note, I am currently interested in a girl that smokes and I don't care that much. Or, at least I don't think I do. We'll see.


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

I actually dont mind if guy smokes weed once in a while but tabbaco is different, I cant tolerate the smell or taste of it and wouldnt want myself being exposed to unnecessary harmful fad.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

Coward said:


> You can't really compare eating to smoking though, Cerberus... They're kinda different.
> 
> For starters, people need food to live. Ok, some foods are healthier than others, but they provide the body with energy/nutrience of sorts. What exactly does smoke provide the body with? lol
> 
> ...


This is just assuming that the person you're dating will always be smoking around you. It's not hard imagining smokers as considerate people who would smoke outside or away from their dates. It's not like they're going to be blowing smoke in people's faces all the time.

Many people shovel fast food, processed food, and other **** down their throats daily. They probably are fat or end up becoming fat, possibly get diabetes, heart attacks, and so on.

What does smoking do? It helps relieve anxiety. It is not healthy, but neither is shoveling **** food down one's throat daily, and both could lead to an early death. In that respect, they are similar.

What I'm really tired of are these self-righteous people who have signs, among other things that they do, on their doors that might as well say "smoking is for losers." They have these signs despite many of them having their guts hanging out and chomping down on a big mac or cheez its, or whatever. It's completely hypocritical.


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

Cerberus said:


> This is just assuming that the person you're dating will always be smoking around you. It's not hard imagining smokers as considerate people who would smoke outside or away from their dates. It's not like they're going to be blowing smoke in people's faces all the time.
> 
> Many people shovel fast food, processed food, and other **** down their throats daily. They probably are fat or end up becoming fat, possibly get diabetes, heart attacks, and so on.
> 
> ...


Actually, it's not hypocritical. A man shoving a big mac down his throat will only harm himself - the person sat next to him isn't affected. A man smoking however is passing on dangerous second hand smoke to everyone around him, and they are affected.

Of course, smokers aren't inferior to non smokers, and they most certainly should not be wished dead. I wouldn't even have a problem with it if it weren't for the smell and the dangerous second hand smoke (particularly considering i'm an asthmatic) because if a person wants to completely ruin their health and probably wind up dead, that's their own risk.

My problem is them affecting everyone around them who is choosing not to smoke.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

Fairyxo said:


> Actually, it's not hypocritical. A man shoving a big mac down his throat will only harm himself - the person sat next to him isn't affected. A man smoking however is passing on dangerous second hand smoke to everyone around him, and they are affected.
> 
> Of course, smokers aren't inferior to non smokers, and they most certainly should not be wished dead. I wouldn't even have a problem with it if it weren't for the smell and the dangerous second hand smoke (particularly considering i'm an asthmatic) because if a person wants to completely ruin their health and probably wind up dead, that's their own risk.
> 
> My problem is them affecting everyone around them who is choosing not to smoke.


I simply refer you back to the topic of this thread and the first paragraph in my post.

And, yes, people who do eat unhealthily do hurt others around them, namely parents habituated their kids into unhealthy eating habits. Many kids are getting diabetes these days.


----------



## Coward (Jul 19, 2008)

Penny said:


> Coward said:
> 
> 
> > You can't really compare eating to smoking though, Cerberus... They're kinda different.
> ...


well if you say so



Penny said:


> Its your negative attitude towards smokers, as if smokers are beneath you, that troubles me.
> 
> But that is your opinion and you are entitled to it. I dont have any ill will against you about it. This isnt the first time I have heard such negativity towards smokers, one of these type of threads pops up sooner or later.


Sorry if I came across that way. I don't look down on ANYONE. 
I'm completely at the bottom of the heap myself, so it's impossible for me to!


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

Cerberus said:


> I simply refer you back to the topic of this thread and the first paragraph in my post.
> 
> And, yes, people who do eat unhealthily do hurt others around them, namely parents habituated their kids into unhealthy eating habits. Many kids are getting diabetes these days.


Whether or not they smoke in front of you is irrelevant. The fact is they will constantly smell of smoke, especially if they have smoker friends - another fact is the high cost of the cigarettes themselves, who would want to be with someone who will drain their finances and smell like an ashtray?

As for your "eating argument", i'm sorry, I don't buy it, it's nothing to do with this thread and depends on so many more factors.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I suppose I could tolerate someone who smoked once a day or whatever, but not anyone that had a pack-a-day habit.

For me it's not the health issue nor do I look down on smokers; it's just that I know what it's like to be around people who smoke indoors all the time and I can't stand how it makes everything reek, nor the actual smoke itself.

and it sucks that people have turned this into a "smokers vs. non-smokers" thing once again. Personally, I don't give a **** what people do to themselves, whether it be smoking or drinking or huffing cans of Febreze. The thing that _does_ bother me, though, are people who smoke (or get hopped up on meth, or drink excessively, or whatever) around their young kids (or other family) all the time without regard for their health and safety at all.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

Fairyxo said:


> Whether or not they smoke in front of you is irrelevant. The fact is they will constantly smell of smoke, especially if they have smoker friends - another fact is the high cost of the cigarettes themselves, who would want to be with someone who will drain their finances and smell like an ashtray?
> 
> As for your "eating argument", i'm sorry, I don't buy it, it's nothing to do with this thread and depends on so many more factors.


Whether they smoke in front of you or not is absolutely relevant. Smelling like smoke or the high costs of cigarettes is not relevant to second hand smoke. I seriously doubt anyone would get cancer merely from smelling smoke on someone's clothes or whatever, but you might from second hand smoke.

As far as the cost of cigarettes, yes, that may be a problem, depending on how much money people have to spend. I'll grant you that.

And why don't you buy what you have labeled the "eating argument?" Do you deny that obesity and eating unhealthily is a problem? Do you deny that it could help lead to an early death?


----------



## hyacinth_dragon (Dec 28, 2008)

I couldn't be with a guy that smoked weedies or tobaccy.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I'd prefer to date a non-smoker in case it enticed me to start smoking again.

Cept that though as long they smoked outside and chewed gum after their ciggy i couldn't give two ****s besides their are worse crimes in the world than frickin "smoking".


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Hehe another satanic smoking thread huh ? lol


----------



## Coward (Jul 19, 2008)

Cerberus said:


> Coward said:
> 
> 
> > You can't really compare eating to smoking though, Cerberus... They're kinda different.
> ...


oops, I almost missed this

You keep going on about food. That's fantastic but it's really not so relevant. 
You can't compare food to cigarettes.

Ok, so smoking helps with anxiety. I can believe that.
Jesus Christ though... It must be pretty frickin' effective!
How else could it be worth the risk?

I've never tried Xanax but I hear it's pretty good for helping with anxiety too.
Imagine though that Xanax contained Cyanide and carried serious cancer/heart disease risks to you and anyone around you. Do you think people would still take it? Of course they wouldn't! 
Even though Xanax might work fantastically for easing their anxiety, the risks just wouldn't be worth it. They'd seek an alternative way to ease their anxiety. That's the rational thing to do.

Ok, so why are cigarettes (_the anxiety medication that you smoke_) so different? Why can't smokers find an alternative way to ease their anxiety and make them feel happier? Why can't they find an alternative that maybe doesn't triple their risk of throat/lung cancer? An alternative that maybe doesn't smell so terrible?

I think the answer is pretty obvious. It starts with "A" and ends with "DDICTION".

I'm really not sure what else to say to you.

Wanna date?


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

I don't think I'd care really. When I think about if I'm interested in someone there's generally a 50 50 chance of them smoking or not it doesn't change my opinion either way. I have a problem, habbit, addiction, coping mechanism, whatever you wanna call it that 90% of people would judge negatively and can cause some similar problems but just because smoking is a more public thing I wouldn't judge that'd be hypocritical. And I give my parents less of a hard time for smoking when I think about it that way... even though I still worry about them and they don't seem to be trying as hard as they could I get that it's an addiction I just wonder what they'd say if they knew about my issues. Everyone has their own little problems and yeah I agree 100% with Penny even though I don't smoke myself. I think It's ignorant what some of you are saying.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

Coward said:


> oops, I almost missed this
> 
> You keep going on about food. That's fantastic but it's really not so relevant.
> You can't compare food to cigarettes.
> ...


FYI, I've never smoked a cigarette or cigar or chewed tobacco. Ever.

There's a reason why I don't smoke. I think it's a waste of time and money. Plus, I don't want to become addicted. The only thing I smoke is occasionally marijuana. If I want to relieve my anxiety, I exercise more or take some xanax because they're more effective alternatives. I prefer a more constructive approach to anxiety or stress.

And, yes, I can compare cigarettes to eating unhealthy food daily because both could result in a shorter lifespan. Both are unhealthy and both have better alternatives. I'm merely pointing out the hypocrisy I see many anti-smokers engage in.


----------



## lissette (Jan 20, 2009)

It's a deal breaker. They would have to quit.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Penny said:


> Its the people that saddle up their high horse of morals and say they dont like SMOKERS, that somehow you can judge a person based on this. That somehow nonsmokers are better people. Its funny because these same people are using chemical drugs, alcohol or stuffing big macs down their throat.
> 
> Its one thing not to like cigs, another to proclaim that smokers are horrible people that arent as good as the nonsmokers.


You raise a good point. This post did make me think about things from a smoker's point of view. I would never outwardly harass someone for smoking, but I do admit when I see someone outside smoking, it doesn't make for a good impression. I don't totally write off the person altogether, but I admit, I do judge. This did make me think of the other side.

I think when smoking is most ...well.. inducing some sort of negative judgement from me is when the person is youngish. Young enough to have been raised with the awareness of all the harm smoking can do. Or casual smokers, who could quit relatively easily. It's the guys who have been smoking 2 packs a day for 40 years I seem to cut more of a break.

While I'll never be okay with smoking, I do see Penny's point.


----------



## rusalka (Jan 12, 2004)

A partner who smokes occasionally (very rarely) is kind of sexy... hopefully it's marijuana only, though.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

It depends how much she smokes, I don't think I would care, unless she smokes a cartoon a day or was really inconsiderate about it. My answer is yes.


----------



## Bredwh (Jan 24, 2009)

I personally dislike smoke and don't want to be around it but appreciate that it is an addiction. Even if a smoker is not trying to quit as long as they are considerate and smoke away from me I'm alright with them although the smell is annoying and I think it's sad that they are trying to kill themselves, especially if it is someone I know, and I wish they would either reconsider or choose a faster, less painful method. Smoke however travels beyond just that person, and if they are not careful they will commit murder along with their suicide. Personally I believe smoking should be illegal for this fact as there is no realistic way to regulate smoke so no one but the smoker gets hurt. If there were some kind of device that allowed just the smoker to be damaged then it would be fine.

Eating junk food is not the issue, smoking is, and more specifically whether or not you would date a smoker (I've already said I would only do so if they were quitting or would quit as soon as possible in an earlier post). A person isn't hypocritical for disliking smoking while killing themselves with bad food. They would only be hypocritical if they disliked smoking but were themselves a smoker. I understand that eating bad food is similar to smoking in some ways but even so they are not the same thing and it is a logical fallacy to use that separate issue to argue your point on the issue of smoking.


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

No!


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

It's unhealthy they could/probably will get cancer, they going to smell like cig smoke and ruin my lungs while I'm around them unless they went outside to do it but second hand smoke still stays on the clothes. I think it's a bigger deal then giving a guy mints cuz u dont wanna kiss an ashtray. I think it's actually bad for your health lol.


----------



## Coward (Jul 19, 2008)

Anyway. I would happily date a smoker if a smoker would happily date me. 
It's a really annoying habit though. Anyone who smokes these days must be either incredibly stupid/arrogant (to realise and appreciate the risks of smoking), or so addicted that, even though they know about the risks, they're unwilling/unable to fight their cravings. 
I could deal with it though if it meant finding love.


----------



## Tony99 (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm a smoker and it is sort of sad to see so many people see it as a deal breaker. Its not like a smoker is made of ash and a cloud of cancerous gas and tobacco smell follows them around wherever they go. It is possible to miss out on a lot of great potential partners if you shun the smokers.



I've always found something attractive about a smoker even when I quit for a year. The mindset of "not giving a ****" and openly displaying weakness and not being ashamed of it always was appealing to me.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Yeah. It is really distressing for me that people think that all smokers are such awful people.

I'm a very light smoker, I only smoke about a pack a month. I've switched to cloves, which have a much less noticeable quality to them (the smoke isn't as pungent and fades much quicker from clothing and whatnot).

But still, there is such a thing as a conscientious smoker. Like, I always smoke outside and pretty far away from nonsmokers (you never know who might have asthma), and always throw out the butt (it's litter, and it's disrespectful to leave it lying around). And then will pop a mint so that my breath isn't smoky. I seriously doubt that many people who haven't physically seen me smoking know that I do it.

Addiction factors in even when you smoke as little as I do. I get very nervous and edgy if I try to go a week without one. A lot of it is situational, it's just a method of coping with the insane amount of academic stress that I have at college (stuff you can't just pop a Xanax for). I plan to quit the second I leave college.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

bezoomny said:


> Yeah. It is really distressing for me that people think that all smokers are such awful people.
> 
> I'm a very light smoker, I only smoke about a pack a month. I've switched to cloves, which have a much less noticeable quality to them (the smoke isn't as pungent and fades much quicker from clothing and whatnot).


Cloves? Bah! You're not a real smoker.

I'm not bashing smokers, but most people that I have known for the past 7-8 years or so that smoke throw their butts out the window at least sometimes. Even I used to do it on occasion. For every respectful smoker there are a bunch of unconscientious ones (as in throwing out the butts). It's not about smokers, though. People are just lazy slobs, and many of them happen to be smokers. Unfortunately, getting high on nicotine hasn't evolved much in a century. It is possible to vaporize tobacco but it's expensive right now. It's kind of weird that nothing affordable has been figured out yet and that people inhale packs of little sticks made of paper, tobacco and whatever else they put in those things. Hopefully one day people will either not smoke as much as they do now or a healthier mode of consumption will be the mainstream.


----------



## quietgal (Oct 18, 2007)

I would, but the smoking would be a negative, for all of the obvious reasons. I don't think it's a habit people should be particularly proud of.


----------



## Coward (Jul 19, 2008)

I THINK I HAVE THE ANSWER









www.liquidsmoking.com


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

If the person and I had so much in common, then I would date. But smokers generally turn me off. I'd accept the person as they are, as they should accept me as I am (I hate using "they," but it's become so acceptable; plus, I'm not close-minded).


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

Most likely; my best friend smokes like a chimney.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Tony99 said:


> I'm a smoker and it is sort of sad to see so many people see it as a deal breaker. Its not like a smoker is made of ash and a cloud of cancerous gas and tobacco smell follows them around wherever they go. It is possible to miss out on a lot of great potential partners if you shun the smokers.


smokers may not be made out of ash or have a cancerous gas around them but they do smell like cigarettes. its a disgusting smell on humans and thats why its such a deal breaker. itd be like dating a slob


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Okay, let's say that imaginary girl has a cigarette at midnight. She brushes her teeth, goes to bed, wakes up, takes a shower, gets dressed. You're telling me she still smells like cigarettes?

You must have some sort of superhuman nose or something.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

bezoomny said:


> Okay, let's say that imaginary girl has a cigarette at midnight. She brushes her teeth, goes to bed, wakes up, takes a shower, gets dressed. You're telling me she still smells like cigarettes?
> 
> You must have some sort of superhuman nose or something.


cigarette smell is very strong and distinct odor that stays with people too long. ive never woken up next to a smoker because i tend to stay awy from them. ive yet to meet a smoker that doesnt smell like cigarette smoke. the odor on a person thats coming in from smoking outside is worse than being around the smoke itself. doesnt sting my nose like smoke does but it smells worse to me


----------



## forever_dreamer (Jul 8, 2008)

I really dislike smoking (the act of smoking not the person who does it) but I know if a person was truly in love with me I would be with him regardless if he's a smoker or not.


----------



## cynic (Oct 24, 2008)

I would actually prefer dating someone who is a smoker. Then we'd actually have something in common.


----------



## meghan (Jan 13, 2009)

ha im a smoker and i have whiter teeth then most non smokers its called brushing lmao.


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

I've dated two smokers. I was on in love with one of them, so I would have stuck around. Though at some point, I'd try to intervene. Her dad smoked and he died of lung cancer. I wouldn't want to lose my wife to such a horrible thing.


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

Cerberus said:


> What I'm really tired of are these self-righteous people who have signs, among other things that they do, on their doors that might as well say "smoking is for losers." They have these signs despite many of them having their guts hanging out and chomping down on a big mac or cheez its, or whatever. It's completely hypocritical.


I agree. But it cuts both ways.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*Very doubtful.*


----------



## Tony99 (Jul 27, 2008)

nubly said:


> smokers may not be made out of ash or have a cancerous gas around them but they do smell like cigarettes. its a disgusting smell on humans and thats why its such a deal breaker. itd be like dating a slob


Smoker = Slob? That's harsh, brother.

People who've never smoked might not know what I am talking about, but you know that smell you get on your fingers where you were holding the cigerette? It is not a smokey smell but more a tobacco or something type smell. I actually ****ing love that smell. I'll sit there and sniff my fingers like a wierdo.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

I'm a little turned off by smokers. I can put up with smoking itself, but I can't stand the residual smell that smoking leaves everywhere. She'd have to smoke outside and be very hygienic.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

No, I would never date a smoker. I am highly allergic to smoke.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I believe smoking is listed as a turn off in my profile.

While I don't like it, smoking would not automatically disqualify someone for me. I can't be that picky given that I'm not exactly the most desirable in various ways. I'd certainly prefer a non-smoker though. I could accept a smoker as long as they didn't do it around me.

Now if they were the sort that smokes 3 packs a day -- meaning they have one in their mouth basically every second they are awake, removing it only to eat, drink, or shower -- now that I couldn't stand.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I just dont see how anyone could have the time to smoke 3 packs a day...I know that exists but that is a lot of time dedicated to smoking. :stu


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Yes I would, if that was the only really negative thing about him.


----------



## J_111 (Jan 23, 2009)

no :no


----------



## Rasputin_1 (Oct 27, 2008)

People smoking around me doesnt bother me. I guess its because my dad smokes and im around him alot. that being said, I "dated" a girl who smoked and kissing her was disgusting when she wouldnt have a mint or something. 

So its a negative for sure but it would not automatically disqualify them.


----------



## Xtina_Xposed (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm a non-smoker and would still date smoker as long as he doesn't smoke heavily and never does it around me.


----------

